# which bear mount pics please



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

Having a real hard time deciding what to do. the bear dressed at 220 so not a monster but a nice bear.

Can u please post pics of your full body mounts. was also thinking of a laying down one if anyone has a pic thanks.


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

I am new to your forum and have not tried to figure out how to post pics yet but I can offer a suggestion. A 220# field dressed weight Bear is a nice Bear. Most of these 300 and 400 pounders that you hear about, my guess, never saw a scale. I hunted with a guy in the Northwest Territories that spent a couple of years working with the fish and game up there tranqualizing and tagging interior (as opposed to coastal) Grizzlies. This included weighing them. The average was 250# *LIVE* weight. So a 220# field dressed Black Bear is a nice bear. Allthough a nice bear, Black Bears are not all that tall when standing on there hind legs. That being said, I would mount your bear on all fours. If you PM me your email address, I will send you a photo of my mounts. I have a standing (hind legs) mount, all fours,rug, and a head mount all in the same photo if that will help.


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks pm sent. i was thinking of doing the bear on all four and having him use his front paws to slide the lid of a hollow stump like we use for baiting and i think i can set it up where the mount can go in corner next to chair and use the flat lid to stump as a end table also.


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

Good plan! I like the on all fours pose the best, looks more natural. Closed mouth is more natural too, also cheaper but everybody likes to show off those teeth. Standing on hind legs actually takes up the least amount of room but again on all fours is more natural. Having said that, the bear pic of my bear standing on his hind legs was actually shot standing on his hind legs. I had a small bucket of fish parts with a little water in it (PU) hanging up in a tree to dispearse scent and that bear came in and stood up to get at the bucket, that is when I fired.


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

thats pretty cool. yea i figured if i had them partially standing like at an angle with front feet on stump thatd look cool plus take a little less room up.


----------



## Ricklb (Aug 16, 2006)

Here is an example of a bear laying down, the bear was shot in Alberta and was mounted by Blue Ribbon Products in Utica.


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

Ricklb said:


> View attachment 9638
> 
> 
> Here is an example of a bear laying down, the bear was shot in Alberta and was mounted by Blue Ribbon Products in Utica.


That pose is definitely different. I have never seen a Bear mount laying down before.Just when you thought you've seen it all. Kinda cool!!From what I've seen Blue Ribbon is fairly resonable with there prices, decent job too.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

DENVAN said:


> I am new to your forum and have not tried to figure out how to post pics yet but I can offer a suggestion. A 220# field dressed weight Bear is a nice Bear. Most of these 300 and 400 pounders that you hear about, my guess, never saw a scale. I hunted with a guy in the Northwest Territories that spent a couple of years working with the fish and game up there tranqualizing and tagging interior (as opposed to coastal) Grizzlies. This included weighing them. The average was 250# *LIVE* weight. So a 220# field dressed Black Bear is a nice bear. Allthough a nice bear, Black Bears are not all that tall when standing on there hind legs. That being said, I would mount your bear on all fours. If you PM me your email address, I will send you a photo of my mounts. I have a standing (hind legs) mount, all fours,rug, and a head mount all in the same photo if that will help.


The bear I shot in Gogebic county in 2008 was weighed at the Bruce crossings DNR scale at 309 lbs. dressed. I've seen quite a few UP bears go over 220. Bears are REQUIRED to be checked in at the nearest DNR station after being harvested. There they weigh and take a tooth sample of the bear. So yes, most see a scale after being harvested.


----------



## Twillis (Oct 2, 2011)

Duke, that is definitely a beautiful bear!! Man, I hope to be able to hunt one someday.


----------



## Bigskyguide (Jul 24, 2011)

Ricklb said:


> View attachment 9638
> 
> 
> Here is an example of a bear laying down, the bear was shot in Alberta and was mounted by Blue Ribbon Products in Utica.


I got my first bear last week and I want to get it mounted does anyone know a rough estimate on a half or 3/4 mount $ thanks for the info


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Bigskyguide said:


> I got my first bear last week and I want to get it mounted does anyone know a rough estimate on a half or 3/4 mount $ thanks for the info


I get $500 for half body and $600 for a 3/4 body if you want open mouth add $100 to each.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

DENVAN said:


> Good plan! I like the on all fours pose the best, looks more natural. Closed mouth is more natural too, also cheaper but everybody likes to show off those teeth. Standing on hind legs actually takes up the least amount of room but again on all fours is more natural. Having said that, the bear pic of my bear standing on his hind legs was actually shot standing on his hind legs. I had a small bucket of fish parts with a little water in it (PU) hanging up in a tree to dispearse scent and that bear came in and stood up to get at the bucket, that is when I fired.


Devan

I like the Idea of the fish in the pail trick! there aint nothing that smells more then Bluegill guts after 12 hours! Im gonna try that one for sure next time! 

Duke
I like the bear mounts on all fours or laying down best myself, but its upto whatever you want & room you have. Congrats on the Bear, its a good one!

Mark


----------

